# Please Keep Posts "On Topic"



## laurarfl (Feb 8, 2013)

We have had a number of threads get off topic lately. We all appreciate humor and side comments, but sometimes important information can get lost in the conversation. We certainly don't want to lose any conversations, just kindly move them over to them Off-Topic Conversation Forum. Thanks!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, batgirl1, what she ^ said.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

You shush up dubya. Haha. . . ;p

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

